
Minefield, HTML5 Massively Multiplayer Online Minesweeper - cocoflunchy
http://mienfield.com/
======
blueskin_
I wonder if it's possible to create a minesweeper layout that can't be solved
without guessing at least once or not.

~~~
duskwuff
All layouts technically fit that description, since you have to guess once for
your first move.

Beyond that, though, a hollow 3x3 ring of mines also requires guessing, since
there's no way to tell whether the center square is a mine or not. There's
lots of other such situations as well.

~~~
blueskin_
Depends on the implementation - some (e.g. Windows') don't fit there as it is
dynamically generated after the first click so the player never loses on the
first move other than in "retry this layout" modes.

Interesting point with the 3x3 ring.

------
virtualSatai
This is a good concept, and executed well. What is the backend and is this
open source?

------
elwell
The title of this post got my upvote!

